
Show HN: Hackend – A Fast Serverless Backend Generator - catchmeifyoucan
http://hackend.xyz/
======
isuckatcoding
Yes I'm definitely going to put my AWS credentials on a site without HTTPS. /s

It is a cool concept though.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Thanks!

Valid point. I will add HTTPS. Using your root credentials is a bad idea

However, you are able to create a user in AWS that has restricted permissions,
and dispose of it after use. So like a TTL of 5 min if you choose. That is how
the steps describe it.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Just in case you don't know, you can get some super fast easy certs with
letsencrypt: [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/) \-- they
even have wildcard certs coming in 2018!!
([https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-
com...](https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-coming-
jan-2018.html))

~~~
quickthrower2
Or just chuck CloudFlare infront to make it look secure.

Just kidding of course.

------
milankragujevic
404.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Try again?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Sorry, it's a little slow to load. My server is a really small instance.

~~~
RHSman2
No serverless?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Haha, no using Angular. Perhaps next project is to crack that.

------
chrisabrams
Where's Google Cloud Platform?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Sorry :( Not yet implemented. You can open an issue here and I can prioritize
it next

[https://github.com/rlingineni/hackend](https://github.com/rlingineni/hackend)

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Added it as an option in the console though. Thanks for bringing it up

------
erikb
autoblocked by corp firewall. And to some degree it seems correct. Is this a
hacking attempt?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
No haha it's not. Just something I built because building serverless apps are
tedious

~~~
erikb
The new account called "catchmeifyoucan" really increases my trust, bro.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Sorry. Inspired by DiCaprio's Movie :)

